# Reparar equipo de audio sin esquema



## carloselvira (Dic 8, 2020)

Hola a todos, me han regalado un equipo philips af571, lo que ocurre es que el esquema no está en ninguna base de datos y necesito alguna ayuda para continuar con la reparación frente al síntoma, para mi un tanto extraño que tiene. 

Funciona el volumen a un 5% aprox estando al máximo de volumen, tanto phono como tape está ok, pero con este síntoma.

He comprobado cableado, soldaduras frías, algún componente y limpiado pistas y potenciometros, he descartado la etapa final puesto que produce un mínimo de sonido.

No sé si alguien sabe exactamente que puede estar ocurriendo.

En este momento estaba comprobando una entrada de corriente ( si no me equivoco) a los potenciómetros, pero no le llega señal y no estoy seguro al 100% puesto que de esquema nada ( he mirado y remirado) pero no lo encuentro de este modelo exacto.

Alguien me puede echar una mano para recuperar uno más de estos equipos vintage?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 8, 2020)

Eso parece ser capacitores desvalorizados. Sin esquema que ayude, yo empezaría cambiando todos los capacitores electrolíticos en el paso de la señal, comenzando por la etapa de potencia.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 8, 2020)

Buenas, coincido con @Dr. Zoidberg en que pueden ser condensadores bajos de capacidad.
Revisa los que van después del potenciómetro que son de bajo valor, 4,7uF o similar.
Por favor, pon fotos de la placa completa por lado componentes y lado soldaduras. Añoro estos equipos 😢


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 8, 2020)

Hola a todos , caro Don carloselvira ya miraste ese sitio aca : Antique Radios, 318 855 Antique Radios listed , seguramente hay lo que buscas
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## carloselvira (Dic 8, 2020)

Gracias a los dos por responderme, Pinchaválvulas, yo no  soy electrónico pero comparto la misma afición por estos equipos, me da pena que se echen a perder y si es posible recuperarlos se intenta. Agracedido al foro.


Os referís que cambie los condensadores azules y los del potenciómetro? si es así lo haré, también he limpiado el selector Tape/phono por si acaso...


Ahí van unas fotos. Muchas gracias

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 8, 2020

Muchas gracias Daniel López, he mirado en numerosas páginas pero no está publicado.

Para hacer una aportación al foro enumero unas cuantas interesantes que funcionan por si alguien necesita diagramas.



*Electronica-p*t




*Eserviceinfo*




*KO4BBB*




*Electronica.ro*




*Diagramasde*




*Hife Engine*




*Stereo Manuals*




*320Volt*


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 8, 2020)

Antes que nada limpia el conmutador de grabación. Dicho conmutador es accionado por la mecánica de cinta y conmuta o "tira" a masa alguna que otra señal, como las de radio y cinta, oscilador de grabación..


----------



## el arcangel (Dic 8, 2020)

Se puede ver soldaduras frías  y una pista que va a un transistor parece cortada, fijate tambien en las entradas algunas incluso parecen se tocan. tester y lupa si no tenes experiencia es para que distingas las aureolas de las soldaduras. Suerte !!!


----------



## carloselvira (Dic 8, 2020)

Muy bien, gracias por vuestras aportaciones al caso, voy a darle un repaso a todo lo que me decís, os voy comentado, lo de las soldaduras frias arcangel voy a repasarlo también porque no tengo mucha experiencia en detectarlas, me parecia que estaban bastante bien, lo de tocarse entre ellas no sé por qué, creía que nadie le había tocado. Voy a ver lo del conmutador...


----------



## Wmaster (Dic 9, 2020)

Que tal, coincido con la sugerencia de Pinchavalvulas, revisa el estado de ese conmutador que es deslizable, ese casi siempre en ese tipo de aparatos se pone muy sucio con el paso del tiempo, provocando ese tipo de fallos, hay una gran posibilidad que este tenga el problema, el otro es que los tba se encuentren dañados, si no estoy mal este equipo tiene ic's como amplificadores y son esos dos tba que están allí, de ser así, te cuento, algunos de ellos pierden potencia con el paso del tiempo, hace ya tiempo tuve una situación con esos ic's, lo que podrías hacer para solucionar el problema de la falta de potencia es rastrear la señal hasta el punto donde baja la calidad, si es en el ic que llega audio pero sale muy bajo, el problema puede venir de allí, verificar las alimentaciones, (por lo general es de 9 a 16 volts), no es muy alto y si nada de eso da resultado, haz una adaptación, un amplificador de bajo rendimiento puede ayudar una placa pequeña de las que traen los radios componentes de baja potencia con base en un ic La4550 solo es de identificar las entradas y salidas y se anula el original, porque no creo que se puedan conseguir esos tba.


----------



## carloselvira (Dic 10, 2020)

Hola a todos, misterioso, pero sigue sin resolverse la avería. He cambiado casi todos los condensadores de las etapas comunes.
 De los dos canales he cambiado un ic TBA  igual al que tenía y sigue igual, cuando dije que suena al 5% yo creo que es incluso menos, tiene que estar el ambiente en silencio para escuchar algo, aún así los potenciómetro funcionan, bass, balance y treble.

Creo que pudiese estar el fallo en esta regleta de selección TAPE/PHONO, la he limpiado pero puede que falle algún contacto, que opinais?


Muchas gracias


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 10, 2020)

¿ Alimentación quizás ? 

Proba desoldando el capacitor de la entrada de audio a un TBA y toca con el dedo, debería oírse el hum, eso si no tienes un generador de funciones. Si no se oye nada, entonces revisa las alimentaciones (también puede ser el TBA  pero como los dos hacen lo mismo y ya cambiaste uno y sigue igual casi que se descarta), si se oye con buen sonido habrá que empezar a ir para atrás.


----------



## Wmaster (Dic 10, 2020)

carloselvira dijo:


> Hola a todos, misterioso, pero sigue sin resolverse la avería. He cambiado casi todos los condensadores de las etapas comunes.
> De los dos canales he cambiado un ic TBA  igual al que tenía y sigue igual, cuando dije que suena al 5% yo creo que es incluso menos, tiene que estar el ambiente en silencio para escuchar algo, aún así los potenciómetro funcionan, bass, balance y treble.
> 
> Creo que pudiese estar el fallo en esta regleta de selección TAPE/PHONO, la he limpiado pero puede que falle algún contacto, que opinais?
> ...


Esos con el tiempo se ensucian internamente, podría ser que esté sucio, lo mejor sería limpiarlo, yo siempre los limpié con una lija muy fina, de 1000 o más (solo para botar lo sucio) o un cepillo de acero, sin doblar las piezas porque son muy sensibles, y cuidado que no se pierda alguna, hay una forma de probar los integrados amplificadores y es con un inyector de señal, para verificar que si funcionan correctamente, un inyector se puede improvisar con un radio portátil y un cable de auriculares, pero con un capacitor en la entrada y una resistencia de 600ohms o más para no poner en riesgo el radio en caso se toca algún punto con dc, yo siempre he probado con el data del ic en mano para no equivocarme, o sale peor


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 10, 2020)

¿Llegaste a comprobar/limpiar el conmutador de grabación? 
¿Puedes poner fotos del equipo e tero?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 10, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> tero


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 10, 2020)

Recuerdo haber reparado esos equipos (allá en el año uno  ) y haber limpiado esos conmutadores. Con mucho cuidado sacaba el vástago hecho de circuito impreso de dos caras para limpiarlo y limpiaba tambien los contactos internos con una tira de lija fina (de agua), hoy en día me tira mas el "algodón mágico", el que se utiliza para limpiar la plata. Si se tiene cuidado al volver a meter el "palitroco" no sufren, se retuercen los contactos interiores.

El conmutador de grabación está en la placa de la mecánica de cassette.
Acciona varias veces las teclas de play y rec a la vez, con una cinta dentro y el equipo apagado. Después enciende el equipo y comprueba el funcionamiento.

Pd. primero de todo saca el tero no se vaya a hacer daño


----------



## Chucky2012 (Dic 10, 2020)

carloselvira dijo:


> Hola a todos, me han regalado un equipo philips af571, lo que ocurre es que el esquema no está en ninguna base de datos y necesito alguna ayuda para continuar con la reparación frente al síntoma, para mi un tanto extraño que tiene.
> 
> Funciona el volumen a un 5% aprox estando al máximo de volumen, tanto phono como tape está ok, pero con este síntoma.
> 
> ...


Estimado para resolver ese tipo de falla sin romperse la cabeza, lo ideal es hacer lo siguiente:

a) Si tiene un Generador de señales de audio, le inyecta una señal en la entrada 
b) Si tiene osciloscopio, va buscando la señal por las distintas etapas. P. ejemplo. Probar en la base y en la salida de cada transistor
c) Si no tiene generador de Señales ni osciloscopio, proceder del siguiente modo
d) Conetar un cd player o cualquie fuente de audio, en la entrada del amplificador
e)  Fabricar una zonda  de prueba, (rastreador de señal), con una punta de prueba y un capacitor en serie (zonda de prueba) luego conectar a  otro amplificador y un parlante. En los años 40/50 esto se lo llamaba Analizador Dinámico.
F) con la zonda de prueba va siguiendo la señal de audio en los distintos componentes del amplicador. La música se escuchara en el amplificador conectado a la zonda. 
 G) Ojo, que si el sonido es bajo en ambos canales, puede ser también un problema de fuente. Verifique las tensiones de fuente. No importa que no tenga el manual. La tensión de trabajo debe ser cercana a la tensión máxima que soportan los capacitores de Filtrado.

Espero haberlo ayudado. Pruebe y comenta. Saludos


----------



## carloselvira (Dic 10, 2020)

Gracias de nuevo por todas las aportaciones, ahi va una foto del equipo tal y como está ahora.

Lo que ha dicho Chucky2012, me parece muy interesante, y son los pasos que voy a seguir, primeramente decir que dispongo de multimetro y algunos elementos más.

Así que lo primero que he comprobado como dice Chucky2012 es la tensión de trabajo que es la que sale del rectificador ( si no me equivoco, no soy electrónico y aunque llevo bastante tiempo interesado en el tema, hay muchos asuntos que desconozco o no he profundizado)

La tensión que sale del rectificador en continua es de 20 voltios aprox, casi como los condensadores que lo siguen. 

A partir de aquí voy a estudiar un poco el circuito pues solo he profundizado en las pistas y componentes, y algunos elementos, voy a seguir desde la entrada del phono como ha dicho chucky con ese rastreador que voy a improvisar y a investigar más sobre el asunto, así que me tomará algo de tiempo, entre otros asuntos y esta reparación.

Os voy contando, gracias nuevamente por la  ayuda😀 Cualquier aportación es de agradecer mucho


----------



## carloselvira (Dic 10, 2020)

Supongo que es algo así a lo que se refiere chucky 2012, donde la entrada de tarjeta es al amplificador y altavoces y con la sonda voy siguiendo la pista de entrada de phono del circuito.

Voy a seguir estudiandolo porque lo primero que encuentro es la regleta selector phono tape y es un poco confuso...


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 10, 2020)

Busca el datasheet del tba810, mira cual es la patilla de entrada de señal e inyéctale ahí la señal un CD (por ejemplo), intercalando si tienes un potenciómetro para que no te exploten los oídos y algo del circuito. 
Mas fácil es tocar en las patillas del tba810 y ver si te hace un zumbido fuerte, pero ya te lo dijeron y no has comentado nada al respecto.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 10, 2020


----------



## carloselvira (Dic 10, 2020)

Así es que lo he dejado todo para ahora si me han acumulado los mensajes, no habia estado con el aparato

Gracias efectivamente si toco el pin del condensador que hay al lado del tba y una patilla suena un hummm, asi que entonces la avería se encuentra en otra sección anterior.,,

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 10, 2020

Tengo que buscar ahora desde la entrada phono hasta el tba


----------



## carloselvira (Dic 11, 2020)

A ver si no me equivoco con lo que comento;

Según el data sheet del TBA810  por el pin 1 POWER SUPPLY, tendrían que entrar 20 voltios. En este caso la muesca está hacia abajo, en la placa no hay ninguna orientación de como colocarla.


A lo que voy sobre el circuito real,  es que por el pin 12 Que es OUTPUT, se supone que es la salida  al altavozl, están entrando 20 voltios que vienen del rectificador siguiendo las pistas.

Entonces una hipótesis es que al pasar por otras manos el equipo, ya había sido manipulado, aunque las soldaduras parecen impolutas.

Es posible que se trate de otro IC y alguien lo haya cambiado? alguien conoce este equipo?

Me gustaria que me dijeseis algo al respecto, por favor...


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 11, 2020)

Échale un vistazo a las fotos y saldrás de dudas. 





__





						AF 571/00 Sonido-V Philips; Eindhoven tubes international!; Miniwatt
					

AF 571/00 Sonido-V Philips; Eindhoven tubes international!; Miniwatt, build 1980 ??, 7 imágenes, 14 esquemas, Holanda, válvulas, semiconductores, Registrador




					www.radiomuseum.org


----------



## carloselvira (Dic 11, 2020)

Si en efecto se trata del af571 pero y los ics? no corresponde al datasheet la conexión, alquien los ha cambiado del equipo??? Estoy siguiendo el manual oficial que has colgado pinchavalvulas que en efecto está correcto, pero las pistas del circuito no se corresponden con los pines, por eso digo que a lo mejor los originales son otros.

Esa es la explicación que puedo encontrar como digo aunque las pistas están impolutas como si nadie hubiera tocado internamente el equipo.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 11, 2020)

Sí, no sé porqué estaba seguro de haber visto ahí la imagen de la placa. 😞

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 11, 2020

De todas formas si estuvieran puestos al revés no sonaría nada. 
Revisa el dibujo de la silueta en la placa.


----------



## carloselvira (Dic 11, 2020)

Si en efecto me he fijado como va la muesca en el circuito para hacer una ubicación y posición correcta de los pines, lo que sospecho es que alguien haya cambiado los originales  ics


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 11, 2020)

Es muy raro, los que había por entonces eran compatibles y si eran para otra función (ic vertical TV) las patillas estaban configuradas al revés para que no pudiesen coincidir.


----------



## carloselvira (Dic 11, 2020)

Interesante lo que comentas pinchavalvulas, lo comprabaré otra vez pero creo que no me estoy equivocando, por el pin OUTPUT, está entrando los 20 voltios que vienen del rectificador pasando por bc548 b. También he verificado el datasheet del ic en diferentes sitios y es igual el esquema que colgaste en un post.

Es posible que la info que aparece en el esquema no la hayan publicado correctamente?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 11, 2020)

Posible es, de hecho lo hemos visto más de una vez, pero en este caso coincide con el pdf que he puesto en #24 y de ese me fío.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 11, 2020

Sube fotos de la placa por lado componentes y pistas bien enfocadas.


----------



## carloselvira (Dic 11, 2020)

Si, como digo yo lo he visto igual en todos los sitios, y sobretodo creo en vuestra experiencia...

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 11, 2020

Foto 1, ic muesca hacia abajo vista lado componentes
foto 2, reverso ic entrada 20 vol y seguimiento de pista 
foto 3 revesrso seguimiento de pista.
foto 4 final de pista en pin positivo de rectificador.


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 11, 2020)

Yo lo veo bien colocado. Si ves y comparas, pin 1 es el que marcas con la flecha en la segunda imagen. Después vienen pin 2 y 3 que no están conectados. 4, 5, 6 y 7 no se puede seguir a donde van en esas fotos, pero el 9 y 10 van a masa. Con lo que coincidiría todo con el datasheet.


----------



## carloselvira (Dic 11, 2020)

ok, lo siento, lo debo haber cambiado por el 12😵, he ido rápido y es la primera vez que hago esta prueba en un circuito
de todas formas continuo con la avería porque en el caso que hubiese sido del datasheet y no del cambio de originales, seguiria igual sin sonar así que indica que algo falla entre las entradas y salidas. os informo...

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 11, 2020

Las pistas y soldaduras parecen que están en buen estado, así que sigo haciendo el seguimiento...


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 11, 2020)

Hay que ver si es el mismo pero debería serlo, de ser así hay que cambiar el titulo .

Revisa y si es ese el esquema empieza por medir todas las alimentaciones.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 11, 2020)

Sí parece ser el mismo. Y yo que pedí el manual en una página que dan plazo de "entrega" de una a dos semanas 

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 11, 2020



switchxxi dijo:


> de ser así hay que cambiar el titulo


Sí que sería conveniente cambiar el título del post y poner marca y modelo para facilitar la búsqueda de otros foreros con el mismo aparato


----------



## carloselvira (Dic 11, 2020)

Vaya cracks sois!!!! es increible fijaros que he remirado por todas partes!!! Super agradecido a este foro por todo, se aprende mucho de él.


Genial, yo ni si quiera lo había encontrado de pago en ningún sitio, incluso en radiomuseum pensé que si no había ningún link en la portada no estaría, creo que no estoy registrado además... estupendo saberlo. Muchas gracias


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 11, 2020)

Acá esta con la disposición de componentes en la placa.

Modo queja ON: 

Confesión: Fue tomado "prestado" de la pagina Radiomuseum. El problema de esa pagina es que si bien te deja descargar hasta 3 documentos por día (pagando se puede mas, no tengo problemas con eso, aunque habría que ver si ellos pagaron y tiene derecho a lucrar con los documentos, pero bue...) los muy ...... despiezan el PDF completo y cada pagina cuenta como una descarga . No solo eso sino que ademas, en el caso de este documento hay paginas repetidas .

Dejo de quejarme...


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 11, 2020)

switchxxi dijo:


> Acá esta con la disposición de componentes en la placa.
> 
> Modo queja ON:
> 
> ...


Yo recuerdo darme de alta para bajar un esquema. Cuando intenté entrar otro día no me aceptaban y sólo podía aceder pagando..  Lo dejé y no lo volví a intentar.


----------



## carloselvira (Dic 11, 2020)

Estoy comprobando que estos dos transistores tienen una lectura que no llega a los 2 voltios en las patillas cuando tendría que doblar el voltaje o más como aparece en el esquema, creo que nos vamos aproximando al fallo, pero entiendo que no tiene que ser el transistor el que falla sino algún elemento del alrededor. 

Según vuestros conocimientos y experiencia que pensais, por favor?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 11, 2020)

¿Has comprobado las tensiones de la fuente?
Si no recuerdo mal comentaste que tenías 20V en el TBA810 y la alimentación según esquema es de 13,5V.


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 11, 2020)

Mide todas esas tensiones, son 4. Si ahí miden bien pero en el TBA tenes 20v yo empezaría a desconfiar de una masa suelta.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 11, 2020)

Puede que se confundiera en las comprobaciones.
También podría ser que el TS476 (BD434) esté en corto, pero entonces no tendría bajas las tensiones de los TS401 (+4).. 

Ya nos dirá mañana porque por aquí el único que trasnocha suelo ser yo.


----------



## carloselvira (Dic 11, 2020)

No sé si me explique bien, quise decir que la corriente que sale del rectificador la he medido y son 19 voltios, la que llega al tba es de 13 y pico, lo he comprobado ahora...


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 11, 2020)

La etapa a la que te refieres, si miras bien, esta desacoplada por c602a y c604a (xxx-b en el otro canal). La única forma de que las tensiones caigan en ambos canales es que la tensión en el colector y en la resistencia de 4.7M no sea de 10.5v.

Si uno de los transistores estuviera en corto queda la resistencia de 12k de emisor en un divisor de tensión con la resistencia de 1k que hay en la fuente.

No veo que haya muchos lugares que se alimenten del punto +4 y que puedan tirar esa tensión abajo, salvo que haya varios transistores en corto.

¿ Que tensión hay en el colector de TS401 ? Verifica bien que mides en el colector y no en el emisor.


----------



## carloselvira (Dic 11, 2020)

Estoy midiendo los transistores de la fuente y son valores  más próximos al del esquema, donde tiene que haber 18 voltios llegan 14 del bd434 y 14 donde tiene que haber 15 del bc548

En bc338 13 voltios en ambas patillas


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 11, 2020)

El problema no son esas tensiones sino las que están marcadas con +1, +2, +3 y +4, siempre hablando de la fuente de alimentación. Osea no interesa, por ahora la tensión de entrada -que parece estar bien por lo que dices- sino la de salida regulada.

¿ Que tensiones hay en esos puntos específicamente ?


----------



## carloselvira (Dic 11, 2020)

Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 11, 2020

Vale, entiendo que estan bien los puntos señalados en tensiones, coinciden con el pin positivo de los condensadores, son valores casi exactos con los que indica el esquema
el valor del +4 está sobre 13 voltios y no 10, 5 pero entiendo que está bien todo


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 11, 2020)

¿ Que tensión hay entre esos punto ?


----------



## carloselvira (Dic 11, 2020)

12,70 voltios en ese punto


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 12, 2020)

Midiendo continuidad entre esos puntos con el selector en Radio, ¿ marca 0hms ?



Si seleccionas otra fuente de audio, por ejemplo un casete ¿ También se oye bajo ?


----------



## carloselvira (Dic 12, 2020)

Cualquier fuente de audio se oye bajo, apenas se escucha el sonido,

no podría ser los transistores bc549c?

lo digo también por lo que queda por comprobar... faltan la parte de los dos canales finales, pero entiendo si no me equivoco que funcionan al salir un mínimo de audio por los altavoces.

Si te refieres a la opción tuner no hay ohms en lectura, además el equipo aunque dispone de esta opción no lleva radio. no lo habia visto antes, no sé si es para conectarlo de una fuente externa

También he puenteado el potenciómetro de volumen tal y como vi en un tutorial por si fuera de ahi el fallo.


----------



## Chucky2012 (Dic 12, 2020)

carloselvira dijo:


> Supongo que es algo así a lo que se refiere chucky 2012, donde la entrada de tarjeta es al amplificador y altavoces y con la sonda voy siguiendo la pista de entrada de phono del circuito.
> 
> Voy a seguir estudiandolo porque lo primero que encuentro es la regleta selector phono tape y es un poco confuso...


Paso esquema de una zonda de prueba para seguir señal de audio y también RF. 
Para Audio con la punta y el capacitor de 0,01 /0,1 es suficiente.
Saludos


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 12, 2020)

carloselvira dijo:


> Cualquier fuente de audio se oye bajo, apenas se escucha el sonido,
> 
> no podría ser los transistores bc549c?
> 
> ...


Si el selector tiene la opción de radio y está la ficha donde enchufar la radio, o bien has medido mal o el selector no esta andado bien y quizás de ahí vengan los problemas.


----------



## analogico (Dic 12, 2020)

y...
¿ya limpiaste los  conmutadores con la lija 1000?, como se te sugirio en la pagina 1


----------



## carloselvira (Dic 12, 2020)

Correcto switchxxi, tampoco es del selector, lo he comprobado con el esquema y multímetro


En la base de esos transistores solo llegan 2,2 voltios, no sé si será muy poco para los 6,1v, a la espera de aplicar las sondas


Alguien sabe que significan las letras y números en los pines de salidas del circuito por favor?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 12, 2020)

Si abres el pdf que subió @switchxxi en la página 3 están las imágenes de las placas, cada una está enmarcada en un recuadro de línea discontínua y en esa línea se asigna una letra para cada placa.
La placa de los amplificadores es la "A".
La placa de la pletina es la "D".

Las letras con número dentro de los círculos te indica a donde va el cable que sale de esa placa.


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 12, 2020)

carloselvira dijo:


> Correcto switchxxi, tampoco es del selector, lo he comprobado con el esquema y multímetro



Que raro que digas eso, según el esquema, cuando seleccionas la radio debería haber un corto (continuidad) entre los pines 1 y 11 del selector (switch ), pero dices que no da medición. (También entre el pin 2 y 12).

¿ A que versión le creo ?


----------



## carloselvira (Dic 12, 2020)

Lo medí mal el otro día, ya he dicho que no soy electrónico y es la primera vez que cojo un esquema


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 12, 2020)

Saca una foto a esa parte recuadrada en rojo. Revisa que eso en el cuadro verde no sea un pequeño corto.

Como ser, podrían ser los BC548 pero deberían estar rotos los dos porque se oye exactamente igual en los dos canales y es medio difícil por como están conectados. Ademas que lo mas probable es que si eso pasa no debería oírse nada.

Puedes medir en la base de los dos transistores TS401a y TS401b si los presentan la misma tensión en la base entonces hay lago común a ambos y lo único posible es la alimentación que viene desde R583, a menos que se me escape algo.

Esas etapas estas aisladas en DC, salvo que algun capacitor de entrada o salida este en corto no deberían influir en la tensión de base (midiendo sin señal, obvio).


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 12, 2020)

¿Por casualidad no habrás revisado el estado de el conmutador asociado al conector de salida de auriculares?
Es el enmarcado en amarillo en la foto..



Y otra pregunta tonta ¿con qué lo pruebas, con sus altavoces?

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 12, 2020



switchxxi dijo:


> Revisa que eso en el cuadro verde no sea un pequeño corto


En realidad toda la placa se ve con restos de estaño, o eso parece.


----------



## carloselvira (Dic 12, 2020)

Buen apunte pinchavalvulas he limpiado y accionado la parte de auriculares anteriormente, porque efectivamente estaba dentro de las opciones, pero es que cuando enciendes el equipo informo que suena un "toc" en los dos altavoces y si estuviera accionada esta opción no se oiria nada. Incluso parece que va sonar perfectamente al oirse el toc contundente, pero luego nada.

La persona que me lo dio ya me dijo que no se escuchaba, pero no tengo más información, los altavoces que están conectados, funcionan bien en otro equipo.


Dentro de mi experiencia creo que el fallo pueda estar en el recuadro verde que ha marcado switchxxi, porque como dice hay que descartar los dos canales similares, porque se oye por los dos, apenas se oye, pero por los dos, el bass se nota que funciona y el treble y el balance, a un nivel ínfimo todos ellos,  pero funcionan,

A Los dos bc548 las bases llegan 2.2 voltios y no se si es muy poco y como dice switechxxi, Así que yo barajo la resistencia R583 ó similar ó el condensador siguiente. Aunque por otro lado el sonido es mínimo y creo que debería oirse al menos un poco más alto.


No sé que más puede ocurrir porque he mirado la placa varias veces, en corto la zona marcada con rojo no parece, puesto que es similar al esquema según veo.


Estoy preparando la sonda e inyección de señal que comentó chucky 2012, y cuando acabe intentaré seguir la señal desde la entrada phono, hasta el final, pero esto me llevará más tiempo porque no lo he hecho nunca antes y tendré que ver algún tutorial para colocar las sondas correctamente y estudiar el circuirto, por cierto las entradas de corriente de los ic están correctas también, como ya comprobamos,


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 12, 2020)

Lo del recuadro verde dentro de la zona roja, es porque parece que se ve una gota de estaño que puede estar haciendo corto entre pistas. Revisa bien toda la placa porque parece que hay salpicaduras de estaño en varias zonas.

En cuanto al conector de auriculares, para más seguridad lo desmontas, para limpiar bien los contactos que estarán renegridos o los puentéas momentáneamente para salir de dudas.

El tema de inyección de señal tampoco es tan complicado, con cualquier fuente de sonido (en este caso), como un reproductor de CD (o DVD) por ejemplo, valdría.
El primer punto sería la entrada del Tba810 y de ahí para atrás.


----------



## carloselvira (Dic 12, 2020)

Gracias pinchaválvulas, voy a revisar todo lo que comentas por si me ha pasado algo por alto y os comento de nuevo, sobre todo lo de los auriculares, lo del estaño lo he resoldado yo teniendo sumo cuidado de no hacer corto por si hubiera alguna soldadura fria en la zona de transistores, si os fijais en el esquema que incluyo, las conexiones de transistores y alrededor están muy juntas pareciendo que puediese darse un corto, pero  me temo que no


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 12, 2020)

Nadie dice que hayas echo tu algún corto con el estaño. El problema es que vino sin funcionar, osea que si hay un corto que vino de antes, por mas que resueldes los transistores, si no se remueve el corto va a seguir sin andar.

Las fotos son para ver el área del los preamplificadores, donde yo marque con verde puede ser flux o estaño.

2v en la base crearía toneladas de distorsión pero el transistor debería amplificar, poco y mal, pero amplificar en fin. (Ojo, puedo estar diciendo una tontería porque hace años que no toco nada análogo, solo hablo de lo que recuerdo).

Aun confío que la tensión a la salida de R583 que mediste se hayan efectuado correctamente.

Si mides la tensión en la base del transistor de la etapa que le sigue, T403a, ¿ Que mide ?. Si mide aprox 6-7v mide las resistencias de 4.7 Mohms (R507) si están mal a cambiarlas, sino a cambiar los transistores BC549.
Si la tensión en la base del transistor de la etapa siguiente también mide poco, o bien R583 esta mal o hay algún corto o algo que tira la tensión para abajo.


----------



## carloselvira (Dic 12, 2020)

Muchas gracias switchxxi por la implicación en el asunto, yo desde mi poca experiencia o menos experiencia creo,  no se lo que puede ocurrir y sigo dándole vueltas al asunto, ya he cambiado los transistores por si acaso y sigue igual, en fin, voy a medir lo que me dices, porque las resistencias de 4,7 no las puedo medir, el multímetro sólo tiene hasta 2000k, así que si hay que cambiarlas directamente no me importa.

Gracias de nuevo

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 12, 2020

No acabo de entender al 100% porqué en esos dos puntos como has dicho anteriormente, entre los dos puntos hay 12,70 voltios

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 12, 2020

403? 401 a y b...

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 12, 2020


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 12, 2020)

Esos dos puntos marcados son masa y la salida de la resistencia, osea la alimentación marcada como +4 en el esquema. Si esa tensión cae, también caerán las de base y emisor. Pero, por la medición, parece no caer y estar dentro de todo en valores normales.

T403x es el transistor que se encuentra en la etapa que sigue, control de tonos. Si miras el esquema, donde esta el T401x, a la derecha hay otro transistor, el T403. ¿ Que tensión mide en la base ?

Si la medición anterior da aproximadamente unos 6-7v entonces o bien las resistencias de 4,7 Mohms (de ambos canales) están mal o hay algo en corto por ahí en medio. Por eso pedí que le sacaras foto al área encuadrada en rojo, con buena luz y definición.


----------



## carloselvira (Dic 13, 2020)

La hoja 5 parece no corresponder con el aparato, al menos esa etapa


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 13, 2020)

Esta en otra placa, quizá en tu caso no la tenga.


----------



## carloselvira (Dic 13, 2020)

No viene esa placa, yo estoy siguiendo la hoja 6, puede que sea de un modelo parecido

Estoy leyendo en tutoriales que las resistencias de 4,7 mohms por su alto valor pueden pueden tender a fallar, viendo esta info en internet

He visto esta fórmula para adaptar la lectura del multímetro  rt= 1/ 1/R1 + 1/R2... =
para ir añadiendo resistencias en paralelo y bajar la escala a k, pero no tengo  resistencia para probar

Así que las cambiaré mañana lunes las resistencias de manera directa para ir descartando...


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 13, 2020)

Veo que esa placa estaría entre la placa de controles (potenciómetros) y la salida de previo de la placa de amplificadores. los cables amarillo y gris irían a la placa y de la placa saldrían otros cables para la de los controles.

¿Podría ser que se "desaparecieran" la placa? Porque veo extraño que la señal del previo la lleven a través de cables normales no apantallados.

... No sé si el anular/puentear ese previo (TS403) sería causa de que se oiga muy bajo el aparato..


----------



## carloselvira (Dic 13, 2020)

Parece que no está tocado internamente chicos. De hecho he visto en youtube un video de este equipo internamente y parece igual


Pero acabo de hacer un descubrimiento creo...

os pregunto,

preparando la sonda que hablaba chucky2012, he introducido la señal de cd que sale por sus auriculares en la entrada phono del equipo, la entrada que aparece en la imagen y a un volumen aceptable y para probar que la conexión de cd estaba ok he pinchado con un auricular las zonas marcadas con la flecha blanca, y apenas se escucha ya, como es posible?... a un volumen muy bajo ya desde la entrada apenas inaudible, tal y como decia chucky 2012, el rastreo,  sin embargo la entrada directa al auricular suena perfecto.

Estamos hablando ya que está aquí el problema?

Pero por qué el cassette también se escucha bajo si es otra entrada diferente? en cualquier caso


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 13, 2020)

Empieza a inyectar señal desde más adelante, en el ic TBA810.
Ve a la placa de los potenciómetros y mete señal por el potenciómetro de volumen, primero por la patilla que toma señal de la placa, no la central.


----------



## analogico (Dic 13, 2020)

esa sonda parece que atenua mucho

arma con una sonda con un capacitor de 10uF  o de 47uF por 25V
tu  equipo es de 12 V asi que no necesitas tanta Sonda  

inyecta en el circuito integrado amplificador, busca su datasheet para que veas cual es su entrada de audio


----------



## carloselvira (Dic 13, 2020)

Pero es que estoy hablando que he metido la señal del cd que sale por phono,por el común de la entrada del tocadiscos y el canal blanco que aparecen en la foto, los pines que aparecen en la foto. y pinchado con un auricular al uso,  en donde marca las flechas blancas y ya no se escucha.... me asombra... no he llegado a usar la sonda...
como es posible? si no hay componentes... es posible que estén mal las pistas... no se si me explico, da la impresión que es un problema de "masa" puede ser?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 13, 2020)

No se entiende bien, ¿lo que dices es que has metido señal de cd por el conector de Phono o en las pistas donde están los cables que vienen de la cápsula?
¿Lo que dices es que tratas de escuchar la señal inyectada de cd por los auriculares? si es así, no se puede, necesitas amplificar la señal.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 13, 2020

No te hacen falta auriculares para nada, utiliza los altavoces del aparato. Conecta el aparato con los altavoces y después vas inyectando señal de cd por los distintos pasos del amplificador:
1-Etapa de bf, o sea los tba.
2-Etapa de controlesde volumen y tonos.
3-Etapa previoamplificadora.


----------



## carloselvira (Dic 13, 2020)

He usado un reproductor de cd, su salida jack de auriculares la he conectado a la entrada de phono de la foto en los pines, ( exacto donde entra la señal de la cápsula) donde van conectado los cables que aparecen en la foto y en esa misma pista donde están las flechas blancas he pinchado para probar que hubiese señal y mi sorpresa es que no se escucha...


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 13, 2020)

carloselvira dijo:


> donde están las flechas blancas he pinchado para probar que hubiese señal y mi sorpresa es que no se escucha...


¿No se escucha donde, en los altavoces del equipo?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 13, 2020)

Me pareció entender que usa un auricular para pinchar y escuchar si hay audio . . . . eso solo podría servir en etapas con audio de potencia , para señal no serviría !


----------



## carloselvira (Dic 13, 2020)

En los auriculares comunes, se escucha muy bajo a un nivel muy bajo.

Flechas rojas; Entrada de audio cd

Flechas blancas; entrada auriculares comunes, pinchado en la misma pista, por el lado de las pistas.


Problema de "masa", problema de pistas??? o de "masa" que se dice no?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 13, 2020)

A ver para que nos entendamos, es como si juntaras la salida de *phones *(no Phono) a través de una pista con un auricular, ¿es así?


carloselvira dijo:


> De hecho he visto en youtube un video de este equipo internamente y parece igual


Yo he visto uno de un italiano (imagino que es el mismo) y casi me da un atque "sicodélico" por que no se está quieto y no enfoca ni un segundo.


----------



## carloselvira (Dic 13, 2020)

> mente y parece igual


Yo he visto uno de un italiano (imagino que es el mismo) y casi me da un atque "sicodélico" por que no se está quieto y no enfoca ni un segundo. 


JAJAJAAJA, ese es pinchaválvulas el video italiano..  es verdad lo que dices...

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 13, 2020

A ver para que nos entendamos, es como si juntaras la salida de *phones *(no Phono) a través de una pista con un auricular, ¿es así?

Eso es


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 13, 2020)

Entonces el problema está en los auriculares, usa otros. 

Haciendo lo mismo pero sin poner los auriculares ¿no se oye nada por los altavoces? ajustando el conmutador de entrada en phono claro.


----------



## carloselvira (Dic 13, 2020)

En estos momentos no se si estoy haciendo algo mal, pero me planteo si puede tener malas soldaduras o algo asi en general y por eso no suenee, vaya quebradero... seguiré mirando bajo vuestra supervision y consejos.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 13, 2020)

Otra cosa, me acabo de dar cuenta, si la cápsula del tocadisco es con bobina estás tirando la señal a masa así que no es un buen punto para inyectar señal sin soltar los cables.


----------



## carloselvira (Dic 13, 2020)

"Haciendo lo mismo pero sin poner los auriculares ¿no se oye nada por los altavoces? ajustando el conmutador de entrada en phono claro."

Si, pero da igual el conmutador lo que estaba haciendo era probar la conexión y me he llevado esa sorpresa


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 13, 2020)

¿Qué problema tienes para meter la señal del cd al tba directamente?


carloselvira dijo:


> lo que estaba haciendo era probar la conexión y me he llevado esa sorpresa


Ten en cuenta que el estaño y la capa de antisolder pueden entorpecer a la hora trastear, es mejor utilizar algo puntiagudo, como las puntas del polímetro, para pinchar bien.


----------



## carloselvira (Dic 13, 2020)

​"Otra cosa, me acabo de dar cuenta, si la cápsula del tocadisco es con bobina estás tirando la señal a masa así que no es un buen punto para inyectar señal sin soltar los cables."

ah ah ah, ya me parecia, estaba pensando que eran las soldaduras o la placa al ser tan antigÜo la verdad es que hay un montón de cosas por aprender...

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 13, 2020

Ok, en un rato os comento, muchas gracias

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 13, 2020

"¿Qué problema tienes para meter la señal del cd al tba directamente?"


Ya está, suena perfectamente, las tensiones del ic estaban bien ahora voy por el volumen

Por el volumen también suena perfectamente, está en el sector marcado del preamplificador entonces


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 13, 2020)

Lo siento, puede ser un trastorno obsesivo/compulsivo que tenga yo, pero limpia esas soldaduras/flux, me vuelven loco al verlas . Soldador bien caliente -sin estaño en la punta- si eso que marque es estaño o alcohol común si es flux y un cepillo de diente.


----------



## carloselvira (Dic 13, 2020)

Tienes toda la razón, como estoy haciendo pruebas, no tiene un buen acabado final, me gustaria dejarlo con soldaduras bonitas, aunque tambien he de decir que no soy  muy experto en eso tampoco je je  pero al menos lo intentaré siguiendo vuestro consejos.


Prueba ic, correcta

Prueba volumen correcta.


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 13, 2020)

Por lo pronto no quiero que quede bonito, eso que marque pueden y algunos parecen ser cortocircuitos.


----------



## carloselvira (Dic 13, 2020)

Desde luego eso es lo principal, volveré a revisarlo, pero ya de entrada venía sin el audio, aun asi lo volveré a revisar, muchas gracias, no sé si habrá alguno volvere´a revisarlo sobre el esquema, pero en ese sentido desde luego he tenido todo el cuidado aunque me haya equivocado


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 13, 2020)

Y en lugar de usar la salida de auriculares sería conveniete utilices las salida de rca.


carloselvira dijo:


> Prueba ic, correcta
> 
> Prueba volumen correcta.


Ahora inyecta señal a través del condensador C604, primero una patilla y después la otra.


----------



## carloselvira (Dic 13, 2020)

En esa patilla que va al transistor ya no hay señal, pero veo que es común al otro canal el condensador, por lo tanto fallan los dos o está mas atrás el fallo, voy a estudiarlo,  lo siento por mis pocos conocimientos, como ya he dicho no soy técnico electrónico y es la primera vez que hago esto, profundizando tanto, coger un esquema y aplicarlo al circuito, para mi totalmente nuevo


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 13, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Buenas, coincido con @Dr. Zoidberg en que pueden ser condensadores bajos de capacidad.
> *Revisa los que van después del potenciómetro que son de bajo valor, 4,7uF o similar.*
> Por favor, pon fotos de la placa completa por lado componentes y lado soldaduras. Añoro estos equipos 😢


Después o antes 

Agarra un cablecito, enciende el aparato con cinta en play (o mete señal por los pines del conector de Tuner) y puentea momentáneamente el condensador. Cuéntanos.


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 13, 2020)

¿ Revisaste los puntos que te marque ? La gran mayoría parecen ser cortos a masa y para peor la mayoría son las entradas/salidas de señal de audio.

Ante la duda, multimetro en "zumbador/beep/buzzer" y procurar que entre las dos lineas no haya continuidad.

Se que soy pesado pero si son cortos (que no digo que los hayas echo tu) adiós audio (puede que no llegue a corto del todo, busca "Tin Whiskers" en google).


----------



## carloselvira (Dic 13, 2020)

Vale, estupendo todo, genial, a ver si en un par de días lo tengo montado con todos los arreglos hechos inluidas soldaduras y cortos je je
Os quiero dar las gracias a todos y pediros disculpas si me equivocado algo por meterme en "asuntos" que no me corresponden




Pd, a todos los que me habeis ayudado, estoy Madrid, por si os apetece venir o quereis pasar en algún momento, estais invitados a unas cervezas.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 13, 2020)

Como estoy acostumbrado a leer entre líneas doy por sentado que el problema eran los condensadores C604a_b que acoplan el previo con la etapa de potencia. 

 uno menos para el contenedor 😊


----------



## carloselvira (Dic 14, 2020)

Buenas; Ahí van unas fotos del equipo acabado y funcionando : )

Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 14, 2020)

Cada vez mas, ante la duda hay que echarle la culpa a los capacitores .
(Aunque en este mundo de oprimidos de seguro iré preso bajo el lema: capacitor lives matters).

¿ Esos eran los C604 ?


----------



## carloselvira (Dic 14, 2020)

Así es, esos eran.. ja jaja


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 14, 2020)

Que habré dicho en mi primer post...???
Pero si no me tienen fé y quieren volverse locos buscando cosas raras....pues adelante!!!


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 14, 2020)

Y lo que ha aprendido el chaval ¿qué...?
Estando en un sato de philips (y varias marcas más) cambié unos cuantos condensadores de esos de acople entre etapas, a la salida o entrada del potenciómetro, en equipos y autoradios.

Recuerdo haber reparado ese equipo ( no recuerdo la avería, fué cuando hacíamos la mili con lanza) y pensar "¿donde está la radio?.. Está incompleto.."


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 14, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Y lo que ha aprendido el chaval ¿qué...?


No se cuanto habrá aprendido, pero no hace falta una semana para solucionar una falla que estaba "cantada" y anunciada 🤷‍♂️🤷‍♂️🤷‍♂️


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 14, 2020)

No se Carlos, pero yo aprendí un par de cosas, una que no se nada y la otra es que la falla del capacitor pueda tirar la tensión de polarización tan abajo.

Que caiga la capacidad lo hará mas resistivo en AC (desvalorización por lo que sube la reactancia) y también se hará mas resistivo en DC (ESR). Supongo que la polarización se cae abajo por la carga extra en el emisor y la corriente tan pequeña en la base (polarización desde la resistencia de 4,7Mohm), pero si el capacitor tiene una resistencia tan grande no debería caer la tensión de polarización, aun así con 2v ¿ no debería amplificar el transistor (mal y distorsionado, dependiendo de la amplitud de entrada), o lo hace pero el parlante pierde movimiento por la componente DC que pasa y por eso se oye tan bajo ?

Creo que me voy a autoresponder ya que al ser un seguidor de emisor y no tener ganancia en tensión y presentar, gracias al capacitor, una resistencia altísima en vez de baja como debiera ser, significará: Adiós audio.

¿ Tal vez una suma de todo lo anterior ? Si alguien sabe, se agradece de antemano.


----------



## carloselvira (Dic 15, 2020)

He aprendido más que cada vez sé menos...

A interpretar o querer hacerlo, mínimamente un esquema eléctrico con esa amalgama de circuitos, a organizar una estructura frente a la reparación, a profundizar, y ejercitar, aumentar mi concentración, no subestimar cada opinión,  dentro o fuera de aquí, aunque venga alguien y la desmonte,  paciencia dentro de la paciencia, y  más supongo,  que se quedará en el tintero... y que algo tan pequeño como el capacitor, mueva el engranaje tan grande de este foro, nuevamente sin querer caer en la pedantería, gracias por vuestra generosidad. : )


----------



## Wmaster (Dic 18, 2020)

Yo aprendí que aún se pueden conseguir los diagramas de equipos antiguos , que bueno que se ha podido solucionar el problema, recordé viejos tiempos también


----------



## fernandovarela (May 10, 2021)

Hola! Puse en marcha un amplificador de los 70´s que no tiene diagramas. Los fabricó un técnico. And*uvo* todo ok, salvo que la salida de auriculares solo suena un canal....
El jack solo tiene conectados dos cables, negro y rojo y sobra un conector ? Alguna idea ? Gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 10, 2021)

La masa la toma del chasis , así al aire no tiene masa !

Por parlantes suenan los dos ?


----------



## fernandovarela (May 10, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> La masa la toma del chasis , así al aire no tiene masa !
> 
> Por parlantes suenan los dos ?


Si, los bafles suenan los dos. El jack esta en el aire porque los saque para ver. Pero lo pongo de nuevo y sigue sin salir un canal??? En el tercer conector que se ve libre (sin cable) que va?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 10, 2021)

Seguramente tenga una llave para pasar de parlantes a auriculares , o no ?


----------



## fernandovarela (May 11, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Seguramente tenga una llave para pasar de parlantes a auriculares , o no ?


Si, una que corta los bafles y quedan solo los auriculares.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 11, 2021)

Revisá esa llave y las resistencias asociadas para bajar la potencia que le llega a los auriculares.


----------



## DJ T3 (May 11, 2021)

fernandovarela dijo:


> En el tercer conector que se ve libre (sin cable) que va?


Esa es la masa, por lo que se ve en la foto...
Mira los anillos, te guian donde se conecta cada cosa


----------



## fernandovarela (May 11, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Esa es la masa, por lo que se ve en la foto...
> Mira los anillos, te guian donde se conecta cada cosa


Ok!



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Revisá esa llave y las resistencias asociadas para bajar la potencia que le llega a los auriculares.


Lo voy a hacer, gracias. Me llama la atención que el único canal que suena, sale re mil saturado....te mata! jajaj


----------



## DJ T3 (May 11, 2021)

fernandovarela dijo:


> Me llama la atención que el único canal que suena, sale re mil saturado....te mata


Ahora me hace dudar de los auriculares.
Aparte de lo dicho anteriormente sobre el cable, probaste con otro/s auriculares?


----------



## fernandovarela (May 12, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Ahora me hace dudar de los auriculares.
> Aparte de lo dicho anteriormente sobre el cable, probaste con otro/s auriculares?


si...y ese auricular anda en otro lado...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 12, 2021)

fernandovarela dijo:


> Me llama la atención que el único canal que suena, sale re mil saturado....te mata! jajaj


 
En los amplificadores de aquella época , la entrada auxiliar o en su defecto la de radio eran de entre 120 a 300 mV y vos seguramente le estás entrando con un celular a 3 Volts pico


----------



## fernandovarela (May 12, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> En los amplificadores de aquella época , la entrada auxiliar o en su defecto la de radio eran de entre 120 a 300 mV y vos seguramente le estás entrando con un celular a 3 Volts pico


Solucionado!!!
Estaba mal uno de los canales....solo lo cambie de conector!!! Gracias totales!


----------

